# 1930's Streak o Light Wagon in NY



## kirk thomas (Jul 13, 2018)

https://rochester.craigslist.org/atq/d/1930s-streak-lite-wagon/6639465297.html


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 4, 2018)

FYI 
Bought this streak o light wagon 3-1/2 weeks ago from a guy named Kenneth Wright. 
Rochester New York 
Sent funds and never recieved item. 
Had to file police report today. 
Buyer beware total BS !!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## cr250mark (Aug 4, 2018)

He requested pay pal friends
Never been a problem til now.
Pay pal said pay as friends your on your own wtf
Learn something every day.
My bad out $250 like that.
Not complaining just sharing the story to hopefully keep someone else from possibly getting taken


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2018)

That sucks maybe someone close could pay him a visit! This is the second story this week I've heard of someone getting stiffed. The other deal was with a CABEr who has disappeared. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 4, 2018)

We are all open to this.
It s a chance we take but seems like most are trustworthy and we trust most.
Always one bad apple  in every bunch !
My county sheriffs now will send report to Rochester NY police to follow up. 
Never know.
Only time will tell
Sure wish is wasn’t a 15 hour drive


----------



## stoney (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry that had to happen to you. I have only paid Paypal as F+F a few times. It has been with people I know and a couple of times with very reputable members here on the The CABE. I would rather add the 3%.  Again, sorry.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 4, 2018)

stoney said:


> Sorry that had to happen to you. I have only paid Paypal as F+F a few times. It has been with people I know and a couple of times with very reputable members here on the The CABE. I would rather add the 3%.  Again, sorry.






Probably smart .
At least you can cancel or dispute payment within 30 day’s. .
Especially when buying on CL


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2018)

Never,Never,Never use Pay Pal as F+F


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sorry you got scammed. We reap what we sow. I'm amazed by the blatant abuse of the F&F payment option on the forums here. 
(I edited and toned it down a bit for those easily offended.)


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

I've conducted hundreds of transactions as F&F without a problem. If someone wants to pay G&S that's fine with me if they pay the 3%. V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 5, 2018)

It's not a question of whether you've had problems or not.  How is blatantly defrauding PayPal any different than outright stealing? And, when they decide to crack down on folks, it will be hard to defend given the online trail.


Freqman1 said:


> I've conducted hundreds of transactions as F&F without a problem. If someone wants to pay G&S that's fine with me if they pay the 3%. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Wow didn't know we were being monitored by the morality police.I am not a business and trade and sell among friends as part of my hobby. I hope you find a hobby you like


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Wow didn't know we were being monitored by the morality police.I am not a business and trade and sell among friends as part of my hobby. I hope you find a hobby you like




I didn't know one had to be a business for the PayPal fees to apply when G&S were being sold. Thanks for clearing that up. As for hobbies I like, I have plenty. I also have plenty of integrity. Of the two, I value the integrity the most. Not everyone would understand that I'm sure. Have a nice day!


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 5, 2018)

I also have used pp friend hundreds of times without a problem.
The even crazier thing is I sent him a pre paid label with his name and address on it. 
With this label I am notified once it is recieved at shipping location.  Has not been dropped off and or tempted to be shipped. 
I spoke to him on the phone .
Sounds to be middle aged gent and seemed normal
Week ago he responded and said he was sorry
Just been busy. And hasn’t had time
No responses in last week. 
Some people spend a little lifetime f.............g people 
I believe they will get theirs in due time.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 6, 2018)

Had a fellow caber try to stiff me when I paid PayPal F & F for an item .
  I thought I was out the 1300 cash. Happened to mention it to my banker somewhere around 35-40 Days later and they REVERSED the transaction.  Couldn’t believe my luck.  I Had my money back in 48 hours. I then sent the guy back his part. 
  We should call out the unscrupulous sellers on here just as eBay does..


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 6, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss. I could have picked it up and shipped for you.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 6, 2018)

kirk thomas said:


> I am sorry for your loss. I could have picked it up and shipped for you.




That would of been great if I would had a guarantee that there is or was a actual item. 
Who knows maybe a picture only .
I’m pretty trusting with the understanding that there are cons out there.
Next time I will be more cautious about funding.

If by chance you are near Rochester 
Address of supposed residence was 
31 wendell st.  
Rochester ny. 
Curious if even a normal address . Probably address for Walmart lol. 
Thanks.


----------



## kirk thomas (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes it is a real address if I get out there I will ask him if he still has the wagon. Do you have his number pm me it if you do. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 6, 2018)

Message with info sent. 
Much appreciated .
Please take caution and remember it’s only a wagon !


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 17, 2018)

Persistence, police and harassment paid off.
Just recieved my funds less $40 shipping 
At this point , A Lesson. 
Wowsa !!! Beware of “ streak o light “ in Rochester NY reappearing for sale. 
Thank you for all your feedback
Mark


----------



## stoney (Aug 17, 2018)

Great to hear Mark, congrats.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm glad you got most of it back anyway. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 19, 2018)

If you conspire to cheat paypal out of their fee by using friends and family payment when buying and selling, then you should have no expectation that paypal will come to your aid when the sale goes bad.


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2018)

To take a chance to save a paltry 3% is never worth it no matter what seller says.


----------

